# Slingshot meets Pinewood Derby



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is a picture of my sons slingshot inspired pinewood derby car. Slingshot meets Pinewood Derby meets Angry Birds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ha ! thats cool ! im not familiar with the angry birds stuff though. is their a height maximum ? im also a bit vague on the build rules for a pinewood car .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, that is AWESOME on so many levels !

I'm lost for words at how awesome this really is !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hahaha! Awesome.


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Imperial said:


> ha ! thats cool ! im not familiar with the angry birds stuff though. is their a height maximum ? im also a bit vague on the build rules for a pinewood car .


Angry Birds is a video game my son plays on the ipod. Very popular with the young (and not so young). This car is just under the max height for our pinewood derby track timers. We had to cut it down a bit to fit.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Although I know nothing about the game, it's absolutely an absolutely wonderful piece!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i forgot to ask- is it going to actually be used in a race because if it is, id like to see a vid of it in action.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hate the game but this is one cool ss


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, this is a racing car. The local race was Tuesday. The car is not very fast, but he did get 2nd place in the design competition.

By the way, he's also a shooter!


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

cool design


----------

